# Rescued---Barron a Golden mix boy in Ohio shelter



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

We're working on this cute guy! We just need a place to put him. We are one of the only golden rescues that actually takes mixes in our area, but we have to be careful of our purebred/mix ratio as we are starting out this year deeply in debt. We have had some major changes in our organization since January and are still working on how we are going to be able to keep our heads above water. I will keep you posted on if we get him or not. Thanks!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Do you mean you are working on getting the Golden who is 5 years old in Greenville, OHIO

Here is his link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18496249

Barron

Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Greenville, OH 
Large • Adult • Male 

01191123, We have Barron at the Darke County Animal Shelter. He is a 5-year-old Golden Retriever mix. He is golden with medium length hair. He is a friendly laid back guy. He loves people and will make a great pal. He is looking for a good home. We also have a Min-Pin, a boxer pup mix, 2 lab puppies, a Golden Retriever, a Pekingese, a Saint Bernard mix and numerous other dogs. We also have cats and kittens for adoption. The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. There are a few 2011 Pets calendars left. The pictures are wonderful and the proceeds help the animals at the shelter. Come to the shelter and pick up your new calendar while supplies last. For more information and to see the dogs we have go to our web site at www.darkecountyanimalshelter.com. 
More about Barron
Pet ID: 01191123 
Barron's Contact Info
Darke County Animal Shelter, Greenville, OH 

•937-547-1645
•See more pets from Darke County Animal Shelter 
•For more information, visit Darke County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, we're working on Barron. That is who the photo is of in the original post. I didn't realize the link was to Eli. We might see about him, but we don't have open fosters right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

You are so wonderful. I hope it works out for Barron.

Also, maybe if I email the other OH Golden Rescues about Eli, do you think they might take him?


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

I think we are the only Golden Rescue in Ohio that takes mixes. The posting under Golden Mix Rescues says GRIN and Golden Treasures do too, but in my experience they don't. The two in Michigan do not take mixes either. Hopefully, if we can't help him, an all-breed rescue will.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli*

Flat coat rescue said he has white on his chest and he is too small to be a Flat Coat.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for the confusion with Barron. 
I really goofed and put his picture with the wrong petfinder link.
I've been gone all afternoon and didn't see my mistake..duh..
thanks for the PM Karen
Rachel THANK YOU for working on getting Barron!
You are an angel!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenAngels*

GoldenAngels

Not to worry-Rachel has the right link now.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

FYI - Barron is coming in today or tomorrow! Not having luck with Eli right now, but going to see if one of our mix breed rescue friends might take him. 

Thanks!


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you Rachel for saving Barron!

You are wonderful!

I can help with transport of Eli, if that's of any help to you.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, Barron is here! He is a chow, chow, chow! Maybe a little golden in there. Anyone that is willing to sponsor him, we would greatly appreciate it :smooch: He has been up to date on his shots (vet says he's closer to 8-10, not 5), he is neutered and HW negative, but due to our new pricing structure we will lose money on him, :doh: so anything would be appreciated! 

Thanks!

Rachel


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Does his personality match the cute smile on his face? 
His eyes look so cute and happy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

I am so glad that Barron is with your rescue.

If I had a job, I would gladly make a donataion-your rescue is wonderful.

Thank you so very much for saving Barron!!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Barron is cute and a sweetheart, I'm glad we saved him!

Eli is safe right now according to the shelter he is at, we are still trying to find a place with us or another rescue for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

You are just AWESOME!!

So glad that your love Barron!

It will be wonderful if your rescue or another can find a place for Eli.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

FYI - Barron is now Moose and he is up on our website:

www.gr-rescue.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

I love the name Moose!!

I found him-what a beauty!!

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource-Golden Retievers for adoption


Meet Mr. Moose! He is one 79# big bundle of love and could use an active family to take him for walks or play in the yard. Moose has a tail that will not quit wagging and LOVES to be near his people. Due to his size alone, a home with no small children would be best! He loves playing with his best friend Remi and just wants to be loved! He was found as a stray but obviously was in a home before as he came to GRRR already neutered. Like all of our dogs, he is also up to date on all of his vaccines and tested negative for Heart Worm! Please apply today to meet this lovely boy!


Golden Angel Sponsored dog

Be a sponsor

See your name could be here if you were a Golden Angel Sponsor---be a sponsor today!




M o o s e


----------

